# grizzly



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought this saw and im sure all the saws they sell has this issue,,if the saw is unplugged and you go to plug it up it will come on,,,in other words if the power is intruped ,,,the saw will come back on when power comes on,,,and I called grizzly hoping to get a replacement switch,,which is a magnetic switch,,the person that I spoke with in tec support told me the switch was a shop fox d2751,,and I offered to pay for it and he said no,,he would send it to me free of charge,,,i waited for about 2 weeks for the part and I called grizzly and there was no record of anyone talking to me and was told if I wanted the part I would have to pay for it,,,which the part was only 6.19,,,now its not the price of the part this review got wrote,,,its because grizzly does not care about their customers or what the tecs tell the customers,,,grizzly has no integrity whatsoever,,,and needless to say I caught them in a lie,,i cant speak for anyone else,,,but I do not like liers and I like for someone to do what they say,,,let me put this another way,,,,,for 6.12 cents they would not back up what their tecs said,,,i cant speak for anyone else,,but I would buy elsewhere,,,and the saw is the go833p


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

The US does not have the same safety standards as the rest of the world, most US woodworking tools come back on after restoring power.
As for your experience with Grizzly.. what can I say, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing….


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

are you sure it is a mag. switch ? they ushally work the other way plus for only cost of 6.19 i highly doubt it is mag. are you sure it is wired correctly ? :<)))


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I just bought the saw,,i assumed it is wired correctly,,i have owned delta and dewalt table saws and never had this trouble with it starting up like this,,,,and honestly I don't know what kind of switch this is,,this is what they told me at grizzly,,i called them looking for advice and how to correct the problem,,and they didn't know anymore than I did,,


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry for your issues. Grizzly CS has been about 50% useful last couple times I needed them. During last adventure, they didn't ship the replacement part due shipping error for an entire week. But when I complained they upgraded to expedited shipping for free, so it was hard to get too upset?

BTW - Something is wacky with your issue?

1) The shop fox d2751 is not the switch listed in parts list for that g0833P saw? The switch listed is KEDU HY56, Grizzly P0833P222 for $22.50.

2) The KEDU HY56 is popular Chinese made switch on power tools. It is sold as Woodstock D4151, or Powertec 71007. These switches are not magnetic switches. If power is off, and switch is on; tool will turn on when power is restored.

Finding a magnetic switch for 110/220v 2HP operation with paddle stop is hard. Most require custom mounting box, or don't offer a paddle stop for emergencies. At least I haven't been able to find any? The only other option is full blown magnetic motor starter, which is not required per electrical code on motors 2Hp or less in US.

if you expect saw to have magnetic starter and stay off when plugged in with switch engaged;
Best Luck as your saw is operating as designed?

Cheers!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

My Grizzly 1023 has a mag switch and when the power is interrupted, and then comes back on; the saw DOES NOT COME ON unless you turn the power on at the switch. But then again, the 1023 is a 3hp, 230 volt saw, and I think that your saw is not. Sorry you had a bad experience with Griz customer service. I have had just the opposite experience. Their customer service folks have always been helpful and followed through with their service. They always solved my issue, and did what they said they would do. Hope you get your problem solved to your satisfaction. Good luck, work safely and have fun


----------

